# Reifen für 20" und 24" Kinderfahrrad



## Euonymus (1. November 2020)

Hallo,

ich recherchiere jetzt schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit nach Reifen für Kinderfahrräder und drehe mich im Kreis. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen.
Meine beiden Kinder sollen zu Weihnachten neue Fahrräder bekommen. Ich habe jetzt gebraucht ein Orbea MX Team in 20 Zoll und ein Stevens Kid Sport SL in 24 Zoll gekauft. Neben anderen Modifikationen sollen beide Räder neue Reifen bekommen.

Die Einsatzgebiete wären:
Bürgersteige/Fahrradwege: oft, aber eher kurze Strecken, Zustand der Fahrradwege zudem oft schlecht
Waldwege: auf Tagestouren und Trekkingtouren lange Strecken
Sand/Schotter: Hier in der Umgebung dominiert Sandboden. Selbst Waldwege sind daher immer wieder mit Sandabschnitten gesegnet.

Mir ist ein niedriges Gewicht der Reifen sehr wichtig. Erfahrungen hat die Große mit den Schwalbe CX Comp 20x1,75 Reifen. Damit ist sie auch alle Sandabschnitte gefahren, die wir selbst noch geschafft haben. Mit 425g als 20-Zoll-Reifen finde ich die aber noch eher schwer. Zudem tue ich mich schwer damit, mich für eine Reifenbreite zu entscheiden.

Habt Ihr Tipps für bestimmte Reifen?
Welche Reifenbreite würdet Ihr bei den Einsatzbereichen wählen?

Vielleicht schaffe ich es mit Hilfe des Forums doch noch, mich bis Weihnachten für Reifen zu entscheiden ;-)


----------



## delphi1507 (1. November 2020)

Euonymus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich recherchiere jetzt schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit nach Reifen für Kinderfahrräder und drehe mich im Kreis. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen.
> Meine beiden Kinder sollen zu Weihnachten neue Fahrräder bekommen. Ich habe jetzt gebraucht ein Orbea MX Team in 20 Zoll und ein Stevens Kid Sport SL in 24 Zoll gekauft. Neben anderen Modifikationen sollen beide Räder neue Reifen bekommen.
> ...


Kenda small block rollt gut und hat ordentlich Volumen und der gripp ist auch erstaunlich!
Bei Sand je breiter je besser! Was aber deiner Priorisierung vom Gewicht entgegen steht. Mir wäre da der breitere Reifen wichtiger, als ständig im Sand stecken zu bleiben wegen gewichtsfeilscherei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Euonymus (1. November 2020)

Der Kenda small block eight ist bei mir auch in der engeren Auswahl. Leider ist die Faltversion in 20 Zoll derzeit nirgends zu bekommen.
Was mir da noch auffiel: Läden wie Kaniabikes oder Kubike verkaufen den in 20 Zoll in der Breite 1,75, den in 24 Zoll aber in 1,95. Hat das einen technischen Grund?

Die Alternativen bei Schwalbe wären ja der Little Joe in 1,5 oder 2,0 bei 20 Zoll und der Rocket Ron Performance Line 24x2,1. Sind die beiden deutlich mehr MTB-Reifen als die Kenda small block eight?


----------



## delphi1507 (1. November 2020)

Euonymus schrieb:


> Der Kenda small block eight ist bei mir auch in der engeren Auswahl. Leider ist die Faltversion in 20 Zoll derzeit nirgends zu bekommen.
> Was mir da noch auffiel: Läden wie Kaniabikes oder Kubike verkaufen den in 20 Zoll in der Breite 1,75, den in 24 Zoll aber in 1,95. Hat das einen technischen Grund?
> 
> Die Alternativen bei Schwalbe wären ja der Little Joe in 1,5 oder 2,0 bei 20 Zoll und der Rocket Ron Performance Line 24x2,1. Sind die beiden deutlich mehr MTB-Reifen als die Kenda small block eight?


Bei ku bikes innerhalb von 30 Tagen.. sollte reichen oder?  Reifenbreite könnte mit der Reifenfreiheit der eigenen Rahmen zusammen hängen. 
Kenda small block in action.. 
RR würde ich nicht als mehr MTB Reifen  bezeichnen. hatte den small block Mal auf ner Tour drauf, war erstaunt wie gut der im Matsch und auf nassen Wurzeln ging!


----------



## Euonymus (1. November 2020)

KUbikes hat den 20" aber nur als Drahtversion. Oder habe ich da etwas übersehen?


----------



## delphi1507 (1. November 2020)

Euonymus schrieb:


> KUbikes hat den 20" aber nur als Drahtversion. Oder habe ich da etwas übersehen?


Da hab ich jetzt nicht drauf geachtet ...


----------



## LockeTirol (1. November 2020)

Schwalbe Rocket Ron ist ein super Reifen. Rollt gut und geht auch im Gelände vernünftig.


----------



## Euonymus (1. November 2020)

Ich hatte mich auch schon fast für den Rocket Ron für das 24" entschieden, bis ich gesehen habe, dass es nur eine 17mm-Felge hat. Laut der Schwalbe Seite passen ihre Reifen bis zu einer Breite von 2,1 auf 17er Felgen. Trotzdem bin ich jetzt unsicher, ob ich da bis an den Rand des Machbaren gehen soll. Welche Nachteile kann das haben?


----------



## joglo (1. November 2020)

Euonymus schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich auch schon fast für den Rocket Ron für das 24" entschieden, bis ich gesehen habe, dass es nur eine 17mm-Felge hat. Laut der Schwalbe Seite passen ihre Reifen bis zu einer Breite von 2,1 auf 17er Felgen. Trotzdem bin ich jetzt unsicher, ob ich da bis an den Rand des Machbaren gehen soll. Welche Nachteile kann das haben?


Es kann sein, dass es Dir bei wenig Druck (ist ja ab und an für Traktion und Komfort ganz gut mit wenig Luftdruck fahren zu können) den Reifen eher von der Felge zieht bzw. seitlich in der Kurve walkt...

Ich würde das trotzdem probieren, bei meinen MTBs aus den 90zigern fahre ich auch auf 17mm schmale Felgen bis zu 2.35 ohne Probleme.
Schlauchlos wolltest Du aber nicht, das wird dann eher nix.


----------



## Euonymus (1. November 2020)

Gut, wenn die Probleme eher bei niedrigem Druck auftreten können, dann probiere ich es aus. Wir fahren ja sozusagen gemäßigte Off-road-Touren und keine Trails oder ähnliches, da werden wir den Reifen für einen MTB-Reifen wohl eher hart aufpumpen (im empfohlenen Bereich natürlich).


----------



## delphi1507 (2. November 2020)

Euonymus schrieb:


> Gut, wenn die Probleme eher bei niedrigem Druck auftreten können, dann probiere ich es aus. Wir fahren ja sozusagen gemäßigte Off-road-Touren und keine Trails oder ähnliches, da werden wir den Reifen für einen MTB-Reifen wohl eher hart aufpumpen (im empfohlenen Bereich natürlich).


Der empfohlene Druck ist schon viel zu hart für eine vernünftige Funktion des Reifens bei einem Erwachsenen, bei Kids sowieso .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Euonymus (2. November 2020)

Wie viel Druck würdest Du denn fürs erste Ausprobieren empfehlen?


----------



## delphi1507 (2. November 2020)

Euonymus schrieb:


> Wie viel Druck würdest Du denn fürs erste Ausprobieren empfehlen?


Das kommt auf viele Bedingungen an. 8ch würde bei Kids bei einem voluminösen Reifen wie dem Kenda mit 1,3-1,5 bar testen...


----------



## olsche (3. November 2020)

Rocket Ron in 24x2.1 sind meine immer mit 1,4/1,5 bar unterwegs gewesen.
(ausser im Pumptrack, da eher Richtung 2 bar)


----------



## Euonymus (3. November 2020)

Danke Euch. Dann habe ich jetzt Anhaltspunkte zum Rumprobieren.

Die Kleine behält dann jetzt den Kenda sb8 20x1,75 als Drahtversion. Die sind immer noch leichter als die Schwalbe CX Comp, die die Große gefahren ist. Und mit der Breite kam die Große bei unseren Anforderungen ja auch klar.

Für die Große hätte ich eigentlich gerne schon einen leichten Trekkingreifen (Ich denke, sie fährt inzwischen gut genug, um damit durch "unser" Gelände zu kommen), aber die guten gibt es nicht in 24 Zoll.


----------



## StefanMB (6. November 2020)

Hi ihr, 
ich hab im aktuellen Projekt mal gewogen, immer 2 Reifen ... 
20x2,1 Kenda small block eight= 470-485g
24x2,1 Schwalbe Black Jack=710-730g
24x1,95 Schwalbe Black Jack= 520-595g
(gefahren, Unterschied zwischen hinten abge"bremst" und vorne)
24x2,1 Kenda small block eight = 525-535g
Rocket ron 24x2,1 ist leider schon montiert ...
Ja,  ich war auch irgendwie irritiert


----------



## Euonymus (6. November 2020)

Was genau irritiert Dich? Immerhin wiegen die kleineren Reifen weniger als die großen und die schmalen weniger als die breiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StefanMB (6. November 2020)

😝 Anfangs waren meine Erwartungen andere...speziell die 2,1 Black Jack haben mich erschrocken... aber jetzt bin ich schlauer ...😎


----------



## joglo (6. November 2020)

StefanMB schrieb:


> 😝 Anfangs waren meine Erwartungen andere...speziell die 2,1 Black Jack haben mich erschrocken... aber jetzt bin ich schlauer ...😎


Bei den Black Jack gibt es noch ne  Puncture Protection Variante, extra bleischwer


----------



## superseven78 (7. November 2020)

Ich hätte noch einen neuen Satz Schwalbe Mow Joe in 20x1.85 anzubieten (50,- € zuzüglich Versand). Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Charmaquest (8. April 2022)

Ich hänge mich mal hier ran. 

Ich möchte mit meinen Jungen nächsten Monat in den BikePark, Flowtracks fahren. Rad ist ein Orbea Laufey 20 H30 mit Kenda Booster. 
Beim letzten Mal hatte ich das Gefühl dass die Reifen mehr Grip haben könnten, beim Anbremsen hoppelte das Hinterrad schon mal. Hätte mit Sicherheit aber auch weniger Luftdruck haben können, mittlerweile fährt die Fliege bei max 1 bar. 
Profil ist aber auch schon etwas runter und ich möchte eben dass er sich sicher fühlen kann beim Fahren und Anbremsen. Also:

Kendas drauf lassen?
Smart Sam?
Rocket Ron?

Die Rons sollen mehr Grip bieten, die Sams alltagstauglicher sein, normalerweise fahren wir ja befestigte Wege. Priorität wäre aber die Sicherheit auf dem Trail.


----------



## robbi_n (8. April 2022)

Gibt jetzt auch Maxxis DHR und DHF in 20", ist evtl auch ne Alternative.


----------



## MarkusL (8. April 2022)

Rocket Ron


----------



## Charmaquest (26. Mai 2022)

Ich hab dann tatsächlich noch Rocket Rons aufgezogen, Luftdruck war dann knappe 1 Bar. Hat super funktioniert, er hatte außer bei den richtig tiefen Bremsrillen guten Grip, was aber nicht an den Reifen lag. Schon erstaunlich wie sicher der Knabe auf seinem komplett ungefederten Bike die Trails gefahren ist.


----------

